# Korean spicy BBQ sauce - Gochujang



## saltysandman (Feb 27, 2020)

hey all,

thought id share my go-to korean spicy bbq sauce. warning: once you try it, you may put it on everything. i sometimes mix it with  just white rice.

you can use as a finishing sauce (pulled pork), marinade and basting sauce. it's spicy and sweet. it will carmelize quick though so be wary when using it while searing. mix it in with your favorite bbq sauce to add umami depth.

Gochujang Sauce
6 parts Gochujang (fermented chili paste)*
3 parts sesame oil
3 parts sugar - brown or white
3 parts water
1 part vinegar

mix together until sugar is dissolved. you can put in a red ketchup bottle but you may need to cut the tip, on an angle. sauce is a little thicker than ketchup.

*amazon lookup "gochujang"  or find at your local asian market


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 27, 2020)

I love the flavor of gojucjang. Have been trying to fin a sugar free version. If I do I’ll try your sauce subbing in Swerve brown sugar. Thanks for sharing


----------



## xray (Feb 27, 2020)

Thanks for sharing! Definitely look forward to trying this. Bookmarked for future reference.


----------



## saltysandman (Feb 27, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> I love the flavor of gojucjang. Have been trying to fin a sugar free version. If I do I’ll try your sauce subbing in Swerve brown sugar. Thanks for sharing


honey would also work of course.


----------



## sdkid (Mar 5, 2020)

This sounds tasty, Thank you for sharing


----------

